# Conexión de rele



## hakon (Oct 13, 2007)

olas primero que todo me presento soy camilo y tengo un corsa. e estado leyendo el foro y es genial espero poder aportar y que me ayuden un poquito tmb


aquí la primera duda.

como ya mencione arriba tengo un corsa (sedan) al cual agregue la luz rompe niebla a los faros traseros. pero el problema que al encender las luces de posición anda siempre encendido el rompe nieblas (21W) al realizar viajes largos como genera tanta temperatura se me derriten los zoquetes.  entonces con unos amigos del club (www.clubcorsa.cl) se nos ocurrió de idea de que esa luz sea una doble contacto normal (5W de posicion y al frenar enciende la de 21 W) esto es facil de hacer pero el asunto que queremos al accionar un botón desacoplar todo ese sistema y dejar los 21 W fijos por lo cual a un socio del club se le ocurrió esto




> aca van las conexiones de lo que quiero hacer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



las dudas que tengo son

1) la conexión de los relee (estos traen unos numeros) y noc que cable conectar en cual :s

2) necesito un circuito para cada foco o con uno me serviría para los dos.

3) necesito relee de 5 patas o los de 4 también sirven?

4) de cuantos amperes debe ser los relee?

muchas gracias y espero que me entiendan.


----------



## ciri (Oct 14, 2007)

1º Los reles tiene impreso el numero de pin y que tipo de pin es NA (normal abierto) o NC (normal cerrado). fijate en el componente.

2º si queres prender los dos juntos con que los pingas en paralelo esta bien!, a no ser que los quieras controlar por separado!. es mas podes usar otro par de contactos del mimso rele que seguro que sobran!.

3º 4 o 5 patas? nose a que te referis.

4º Fiajte,, P (potencia) =V (tension) x I (corriente).
Despejando!.
I = P/V. => 21W/12v (calculo que lo alimentas con la bateria del auto) = (aprox) 2 A


----------



## hakon (Oct 15, 2007)

asi es el rele tiene los numeros impresos, pero lo que no se, en cual de estos numeros debo conectar cada cable.


patas = donde se conectan los cables. estan enumeradas (30, 85, 87, 86)


----------



## thors (Oct 23, 2007)

patas reles 

bobina rele   85(-)      86(+)

contactos      30   = comun
                      87a = normal cerrado
                      87   = normal abieto


----------



## dieflores (May 23, 2010)

compadre normal abierto es que apaga y cerrado el que prende mas arriba te dieron la codificacion de numeros, cuando te dicen los numero de bobina rele es el que hara el cambio de estos osea que encendera o apagara, por ejemplo si conectas el normal cerrado a una luz esta se mantendra encendida hasta que activez el rele, y en cuanto a las patas ocupa uno de 5 por que los de 4 solo son un interruptor por bobina los de 6 o mas pueden ser conmutadores que  te servirian para lo que quieres pero para no complicarte haz comolo piensas saludos


----------



## rascueso (Jun 1, 2010)

yo lo armaria asi.. no entiendo el uso del 2do rele. saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 1, 2010)

Buenas noches dieflores, mira primero que el faro neblinero trasero debe funcionar exclusivamente del lado izq. (lado sobrepaso), por otro lado no debe funcionar fijo en forma continua porque como vos bien ya sabes por experiencia se derrite el zocalo o bien el plastico del faro, por otro lado si es de noche y no hay niebla el automovilista que viene detras sufre esa fuerte luz en forma continua y no sabe si estas frenando, lo cual puede ocasionar accidentes,   Yo te recomendaria colocarlo con una llave auxiliar para conectar solamente cuando sea necesario, podes conectarlo atravez de un relay como te indico arribarascueso o bien directo de la llave (a una sola lampara),  bueno no todo es lo que uno piensa, antes de hacer algun cambio primero fijarse como viene en los vehiculos de linea, espero haberte ayudado un abrazo.


----------

